# **** pops rigging



## jurel (Mar 14, 2006)

I recently bought some **** pops lures to take on a trip to Panama's Atlantic coast. I have never fish for tarpon but have heard a lot about the **** pop lures. The jig is attached to a circle hook by a copper wire that varies in length but when I hold the hook by its eye (as if hanging from the leader) the jig points straight down. Is that OK? Will the current move the jig away from the hook? It may look as if the jig hangs from the hook.



I will greatly appreciate any advice on this. 



Tight lines


----------



## crtarpon (May 11, 2005)

***** pop*








Here is a pic of a **** pop rigged with a big cocahoe. I stole this pic from this website: http://www.gianttarpon.com/tarpon3.htm

Most of the guys down there fish with Coasthawks, but you lose a lot of fish on hook throws because of the trebles. Seems like the guys that fish with **** pops land more with the circle hook.

Good luck to you. If you get a chance, drive up the coast into CR waters and fish Gondoca lagoon. It's a tiny lake full of 10 pound tarpon and baby snook just north of Sixaola. Take a fly rod if you go as they are suckers for little Florida tarpon flies in dark colors.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

That is one nasty lookin' hook...


----------

